
EpiPen CEO: Blame the 'broken' system, not me - betolink
http://money.cnn.com/2016/08/25/investing/epipen-cost-ceo-lowers-price-mylan/index.html
======
Vaotix
I mean, considering the FDA pushed out their competitors and made it hard for
new ones to come to market, she's got a bit of a point. They rose the price
because they could. It's not capitalism. It's not anything besides a broken
system.

------
betolink
"This system needs to be fixed. No one knows what anything costs," Heather
Bresch, the Mylan CEO.

I mean the hypocrisy level is off the charts!

